# Anyone try the Navionics app on an iPhone as a Chartplotter?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a water proof (dear GOd I hope it is) iPhone bag for my phone. It works well as long as you have 3G coverage. Mingo not so much. I use it as a trip planner more than on the water GPS.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have it for mine but haven't used it very much.


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

> I bought the app a couple days ago.
> pretty cool detailed charts of white water bay and florida bay.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has used it on the water?
> As far as the GPS goes and tracking and what not.


been a month or two , how do you like it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I bought the app a couple days ago.
> > pretty cool detailed charts of white water bay and florida bay.
> >
> > I was wondering if anyone has used it on the water?
> ...



Haven't fished much the past month or two, but I have used it twice and it works great.
Did excellent in Biscayne Bay.


----------

